# sick of winter yet?



## Chevytruck85 (Nov 22, 2004)

Well i have had about enough i stretched myself out way to far this year and just lost one of my employees and there is 8 inches in the forcast for friday....:angry:

anyone else feel this way.......


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

Chevytruck85;522417 said:


> Well i have had about enough i stretched myself out way to far this year and just lost one of my employees and there is 8 inches in the forcast for friday....:angry:
> 
> anyone else feel this way.......


Same here. This year asides from too much work is the fact that every year it seems to get worse with the attitude and the demands. The more it snows, the worse it gets.

It seems to be that way with snow mostly. I guess it bothers people to have snow so why not hassle the snow guy. Makes no sense to us as we discuss the customers in the office after every storm.

Bottom line, if we keep doing snow, we'll lose the office mgr. and all the part timers we have.

Next year, no snow at all...none.

I guess I'll spend half my winter travelling...hehe... can't wait.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Stretched*

I can relate. I took a bunch of extra parking lots at the beginning of the season, cause it didn't look like the driveways were going to come in, now I have 8 lots and 75 driveways and one operator. At least when you have to much work it's easy to deal with the complainers. I had one guy complain that i wasn't at his house early enough the morning we had 12", so I simply explained to him that he wouldn't have to worry about me being there at all, and left him shoveling his driveway. The new guy he got isn't any earlier. Well, heading out for a little cleanup from yesterdays 6". Take er easy.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

It could be worse, you could have had only one plowable event since the start of 2008!:crying:


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm loving this winter! I hope its like this next winter too!payup


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

Im loving this winter to, we got a lot of snow systems and there are a few in the future i guess. But i do agree i am getting sick of it, i hate it when its like -10 but now snow and everything is rock hard ice. If its going to be cold it might as well snow a lot, other wise it should be like 50+


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

how can you be sick of making money. Dont complain about it. thank your lucky stars that you were able to make a decent income this season. Point in hand, look at NJ!


----------



## Chevytruck85 (Nov 22, 2004)

Burkartsplow;522626 said:


> how can you be sick of making money. Dont complain about it. thank your lucky stars that you were able to make a decent income this season. Point in hand, look at NJ!


There is no money in plowing after you figure out insurance, truck payment, gas, wear and tear on the truck, and the hours and hours you spend in the plow truck and sleepless nights, the little bit of money you do make just goes and pays the bill for another piece of equipment that you dont use in the winter such as a $12,000 mower. If it wasent the only thing to do in the winter I wouldent be doing it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Chevytruck85;522671 said:


> There is no money in plowing after you figure out insurance, truck payment, gas, wear and tear on the truck, and the hours and hours you spend in the plow truck and sleepless nights, the little bit of money you do make just goes and pays the bill for another piece of equipment that you dont use in the winter such as a $12,000 mower. If it wasent the only thing to do in the winter I wouldent be doing it.


Well,you could always learn how to say,"You want fries with that?"


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Chevytruck85;522671 said:


> There is no money in plowing after you figure out insurance, truck payment, gas, wear and tear on the truck, and the hours and hours you spend in the plow truck and sleepless nights, the little bit of money you do make just goes and pays the bill for another piece of equipment that you dont use in the winter such as a $12,000 mower. If it wasent the only thing to do in the winter I wouldent be doing it.


So why are you doing it then?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Chevytruck85;522671 said:


> There is no money in plowing after you figure out insurance, truck payment, gas, wear and tear on the truck, and the hours and hours you spend in the plow truck and sleepless nights, the little bit of money you do make just goes and pays the bill for another piece of equipment that you dont use in the winter such as a $12,000 mower. If it wasent the only thing to do in the winter I wouldent be doing it.


You aren't charging enough for your services then.

And if you have that much work, that pretty much proves the above statement.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Its been a long tough year here.

I cant wait for it to be over.

Ive had enough....Everytime it seems like its gonna start creeping toward spring we get hit again.

My last year in the snow business too.


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

sick of winter? what winter? This "winter" sucks. Iowa keeps stealing out f'in snow!


----------

